# Colin James, Chris Caddell



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw Colin and Chris last night at a charity event. Played a "mostly" accoustic set with some very tasteful elctric and dobro thrown in. Tom Wilson (Junkhouse) also sat in for a couple of tunes that he'd written with Colin. It was at the Grande Theater, small and intimate. Just an outstanding performance as usual from Colin and I was mightily impressed by Chris and Tom. It was a real treat and a steal @ $38/seat.

[video=youtube;hCGkJhJ9MrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCGkJhJ9MrQ[/video]

[video=youtube;RCew_8H39oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCew_8H39oY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;jyWNJNbfIAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyWNJNbfIAI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the post Dave. The two times I've seen CJ (so far) his performance exceeded my expectations. I just wish he had a DVD out. THanks for the vids!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd see that show again.

I saw them in Niagara in the summer time.


----------

